
OpenRoads - endtwist
http://www.openroadsgame.com/
======
gravitronic
While in university a friend and I dumped the original sky roads levels by
dumping the dosbox heap while the game was loaded and reverse engineering the
memory map. If i remember correctly we emailed the original devs (who are
awesome) and they gave permission for rerelease for the open source remake
available at the time.

------
9erdelta
Oh my god what have you done posting this...There's still work to get done
this week.

~~~
yeukhon
"Oh my god" is exactly what I whispered to myself when the game started.

"Oh my god." My childhood.

------
chm
It's relatively unplayable on IceWeasel 38.6.1 (Debian). The graphics are
flashing on and off.

~~~
scuba7183
Same on Firefox 44.0.2 on Win7

~~~
eCa
Same FF version on win8.1: My car goes full throttle + full turn to the right.
Have not yet managed to jump straight (and I can only play Druidia, Road 3).

It works on Chrome on the same computer.

Update: Well, it worked _once_ on Chrome. The next time around the car
constantly jumps. Easier to control than full throttle, but not by much.

------
yason
A bit of gaming history: this is apparently a clone of a game called SkyRoads
which Wikipedia claims to be a clone of "Kosmonauts", but that is obviously a
clone of a hypnotic space-themed game Trailblazer from the 80's. See here
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5EXsxd8O7eU](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5EXsxd8O7eU)
for C64. Thus, the question arises: does anyone know if Trailblazer itself is
a clone of some other game?

------
felipemaciel
Skyroads was the best game from my childhood.

~~~
ultramancool
I was just reading more about the Estonian developers of it there, BlueMoon
Interactive. They also created the FastTrack P2P protocol and wrote Skype.
Pretty impressive group there.

~~~
jkaljundi
The latest project from one of them:
[https://www.starship.xyz/](https://www.starship.xyz/)

------
ultramancool
I think this would make for a great mobile game - not sure if the devs have
considered supporting mobile platforms for it, but I can't seem to find
anything approaching a good clone on the play store.

~~~
viraptor
I feel these days Distance is a good spiritual successor to Skyroads.
([https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4mDVxz732rk](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4mDVxz732rk)
for trailer) Not on mobile, but maybe one day.

~~~
ultramancool
That does look pretty cool, but sort of loses the feel.

[http://www.tastystatic.com/](http://www.tastystatic.com/) is a more faithful
clone, but also not on mobile.

~~~
flipcoder
I recently wrote a small skyroads-inspired game:

video:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vni52_CKeUg](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vni52_CKeUg)

repo:
[https://github.com/flipcoder/bouncingship](https://github.com/flipcoder/bouncingship)

I'm considering porting it to mobile.

------
nitwit005
That perspective is quite hard on my eyes for some reason.

------
rhodin
I wonder if it would be possible to get the levels from BlueMoon's first game
"Kosmonaut" to run in OpenRoads.

------
tuyguntn
Awesome, thanks for game, but I see too much blinking on my Ubuntu 15.04
desktop (firefox 37)

------
brillenfux
Just for the soundtrack alone :D

~~~
rockydoc
The music is feckin class!

------
adamb0mb1
Welp, there goes my afternoon.

------
journeeman
This just brought back so many memories! Thank you! :-)

------
NovaS1X
There goes the rest of my day.

------
skocznymroczny
Ahh. In the original game I can finish all levels except for Druidia 2 and 3.

------
agumonkey
Reminds me of the HP48 game Babal.

